# My GTX 260 @ 105c



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 9, 2009)

Opened precision to find my one of my GTX 260's @ 105c. Fan was 100% and I confirmed good airflow. *511 pt work unit is the culprit*. This card alone was drawing 225watts and was still going strong. Had to downclock it to 495/1064/790 to keep it @ 84c. Going to confim any damage with a different work unit when completed. gotta keep my eyes out for these damn 511's. Anyone else have problems with 511's and GTX 2xx cards?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 9, 2009)

HOUUU crazy shhhhh. But I don't get it. My 260 folding 511pt @ full OC will reach max 70C.

How's the temperature in Florida today??


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 9, 2009)

is that bad?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 9, 2009)

Man that sucks I really wasn't paying attention with mine Buck so I couldn't tell you:shadedshu My 9800GX2 was pulling mid 90's when I first got it (doing this with the 768 WUs) and I had to turn up the fans on it to get it to the upper 70's.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 9, 2009)

Use an older driver and drop voltage, see my most recent post in the GTX260/280 thread. I dropped to .9875v with stability folding all day and a 345 second run on Furmark at my current OC's (see sys specs).

Even on those WU's I don't think it should be that hot...I'd say take apart and reseat with MX2 or something similar, sounds like GPU contact is so/so. The 511 point WU's are definately one of the hotter running ones, but drop the voltage and you'll drop a few more degrees so you could at least run stock. Add airflow to the top of the card as there is heatpipe contact there, cooling that will help a little.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 9, 2009)

holy crap and i though my old pentium 4 that idles at 70, load 95 was bad


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Opened precision to find my one of my GTX 260's @ 105c. Fan was 100% and I confirmed good airflow. *511 pt work unit is the culprit*. This card alone was drawing 225watts and was still going strong. Had to downclock it to 495/1064/790 to keep it @ 84c. Going to confim any damage with a different work unit when completed. gotta keep my eyes out for these damn 511's. Anyone else have problems with 511's and GTX 2xx cards?



yeaa.. I used to.  My cards were under water, but the VRM temps hit 100C, which is bad, since they only last 1000 hours at that temp.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 9, 2009)

LittleLizard said:


> holy crap and i though my old pentium 4 that idles at 70, load 95 was bad



Hehe.. that's what I call a "Power Evil" PC. Please help us save the planet. Shut down the power hog


----------



## Rock God (Apr 9, 2009)

You might wanna atach some fans in your case.


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 9, 2009)

mmaakk said:


> Hehe.. that's what I call a "Power Evil" PC. Please help us save the planet. Shut down the power hog





Rock God said:


> You might wanna atach some fans in your case.




lol, i know, its the heatsink i think, its very well atached, i will attach it right when i got time and some thermal paste

eDit; i mean to say it ISNT well attached


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 9, 2009)

Well, everything is fine now. Removed the cooler and applied AS5, but I think it was the reboot that fixed the problem. Main rig was acting weird as well as the GPU that hit 105c. Total rig draw b/4 reboot with E8400@3.6ghz w/2-GTX 260's was 658 watts. After reboot w/same WU's is 433 watts. I dunno, maybe it's gremlins in the system. *Now I have a quad 8800GS rig that shut's down when the 4th GPU begins to fold. Sound like a bad card?*


----------



## wolf2009 (Apr 9, 2009)

now i know why folding cards die earlier. its called the GPGPU tax


----------



## SparkyJJO (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this one of the open box cards?  Maybe that is why it was returned, excessive power draw and temps 

On the quad 8800GS system, it sounds like the PSU is overloading.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 9, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, everything is fine now. Removed the cooler and applied AS5, but I think it was the reboot that fixed the problem. Main rig was acting weird as well as the GPU that hit 105c. Total rig draw b/4 reboot with E8400@3.6ghz w/2-GTX 260's was 658 watts. After reboot w/same WU's is 433 watts. I dunno, maybe it's gremlins in the system. *Now I have a quad 8800GS rig that shut's down when the 4th GPU begins to fold. Sound like a bad card?*



Maybe not a coincidence. My E8400 rig was weird too. SPM was getting 1% each 1 hour, instead of 15 min. My 260GTX was getting 5K PPD instead of 7+K


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 9, 2009)

Everything settled down to better than I could have expected. Both GPU's are folding 511 WU's and temps are 61c. Better PPD than I have ever had on these units. I dunno what happened yesterday(witchcraft?), but I've still got a 8800GS card that might be shot. Got a spare card to swap with it tonite, so should be running 100% this evening.


----------



## El Fiendo (Apr 9, 2009)

Yesterday was a day for weird shit (read: witchcraft). I built my friend his computer that I just sold him (to fund my farm Quad purchase) and I picked up a brand new Antec 300. Installed everything, got it all running, and before I leave this grey smoke starts billowing out. I dove for the power switch. We're talking a perfectly executed flying football tackle at the floor underneath the desk. Now comes the fun part. Probing around with my finger to find the hottest part. Nearly remove my finger prints around the optical drive. I did remove my finger prints just under the front outputs after removing the optical drive. Southbridge. ICH9 chip running at 65 C? Its 17 degrees ambient in his basement. Check the cabling for the components coming off of it. Fingers burning up on this Audio cable. Unplug, start up, everything keeps getting cooler. Grey smoke was from the melting wire covering. Now I've built probably 6 or 7 seperate computers, and each of them has been spread out on my desk/bed/floor/various chairs numerous times each (I'm not too stupid). Nearest I can figure is there's a short with the case wiring up at the front inputs. So now I look like a shady dealer to my friend and I told him to wait a week before paying me any money in case this whole thing craters. I had it running 12h before giving it to him, with the only new thing being the case. In the words of a certain meme: FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Sorry for the hijack, just wanted to let you know you weren't alone in the witchcraft.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys, especially Buck, you should really consider going back to the 182.08 driver and using EVGA's GVT and drop the voltage on your GTX260's. I'm half-way through a 511pt WU, and at a lower fan speed my temps are very acceptable. Here's a screenshot:







Now granted it's warmer in the office, and I have lower fan speeds for quieter operation on the entire rig, I'm still pretty impressed...those results are similar to higher fan speeds at stock voltage.

I also noticed some witchcraft with the newer 182.50 drivers, when I got home from work the other day and my GTX's fan was ramping up and down, and my temps were through the roof, most notably the ambient and pcb temps (70c idle and up to 91c load...wtf...), all my other gtx260 temps were about 5-10c higher...I was like wtf. I noticed vccd voltage was increased to 1.34v...amperage load was through the roof. Restarting fixed the voltage problem. I shut down, reseated the card in the slot, no change. Installed 182.08 divers and I've been good to go since. Plus I noticed a ppd decrease with the newer drivers and regained my ppd for the newer wu's at least with the older drivers so I can't complain!


----------

